# Bad news here



## HGFarm (Feb 13, 2009)

Last summer, my Other Half's family dr. told him he had a spot on his spleen, and sent him for an MRI. Told him the results were 'inconclusive', not to worry about it, he'd keep an eye on it once in a while. He had also sent him for bloodwork.

Well, on Jan 26th, I got to the house to find Clyde in bad shape and really bad pain- the same type as what sent him to the hospital twice before- last May and again in October.

Sent him via ambulance to the hospital (he is 6'5" and if something happened I certainly couldnt help him!) and I followed after I got the horses taken care of.

After more tests the following day, we were bluntly told he has lymphoma, which has now also spread to his liver and the spot on his spleen is huge now. So is the mass on his liver.

To make a long story short, he has spent 2 more weeks at this same hospital and finally signed him out and took him to another on Sunday. I dont think he would have made it out of this hospital alive and wont go into detail here as we are contacting an attorney.

This hospital KNEW this 'spot' had spread last October, but nobody ever said anything, let alone do a biopsy or ANYTHING! They were more worried about the irregular rhythm of his heart and his kidneys being out of balance. Though they did nothing with the heart not working right either, and sent him home in two days.

I could not stop crying for two days, then it turned to anger, which is still the emotion that is working overtime right now.

After further horrible treatment by this hospital, he was taken to another on Sunday afternoon, and he is getting much better treatment there. After several tests on his heart, they did a procedure yesterday to see if it would work to hit the 'restart' button on it and smooth out the rhythm - and it looked much better last night but wont know what is in store further on that til this evening.

Late last week he had his first chemo treatment, with five more to go over the next four months. Unless this hospital decides to do something different. Not sure yet, but what a huge difference in medical care, and wish we had taken him to this one MONTHS ago!

My computer at home completely crashed just before this happened so I have NO access to anything from there.

I am back to work this week as of Tuesday, but have had 2 short days already as I wanted to be at the hospital as much as I could and also had some further paperwork to do. Have a durable POA done so I can at least help him with other things while he is laid up. Am still operating in pretty much of a 'fog' and am totally exhausted.

No idea when he can come home- and he cant til they get his pain, heart and other things under control.

Please send prayers for this big gentle giant of a man- he needs all he can get. I am beyond heartbroken......


----------



## Mona (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Laurie, I am so sorry for all you and Clyde have been through! Sending (((HUGS))) for you and prayers for you and Clyde. Hang in there!!


----------



## Reble (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear all you have had to go through....



ray



ray


----------



## rockin r (Feb 13, 2009)

TONS of prayers coming your way!!!! Hugs for you too



Hang in there...Theresa


----------



## Keri (Feb 13, 2009)

That is news no spouse wants to hear! And to think that other hospital basically did nothing even though they knew something was wrong.



Hang in there! Sending prayers your way!!!


----------



## Sonya (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry.....sending prayers and good thoughts. ((hugs))


----------



## minih (Feb 13, 2009)

Prayers and healing thoughts headed your way.


----------



## Fred (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, Laurie you both have my prayers and I do understand. They knew for 3 weeks that mine was stage IV and we had to twist arms and legs to get them to tell us and this is supposedly the "best" cancer hospital in the state. You can pm me anytime and all my thoughts and prayers are with you. Linda


----------



## bjcs (Feb 13, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about your husband. I too wanted to have my husband transferred to another hospital because of the treatment, or I should say, lack of treatment the hospital put in though when he had an accident several years ago. Good for you for getting him into another hospital.

I know that you don't know me but please take care of yourself and stay strong. Your husband will need you to be strong for him.

Let your attorney take the stress so that you will be able to focus on your husband's care.

I will be praying for you and your husband.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Sending hugs and prayers.

Carol


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It's bad enough for someone we love to have a serious condition to then discover that the hospital/doctors we trusted have done nothing to help them. Thank goodness you got him somewhere where he will get better treatment. Good for you too for contacting an attorney. I really don't believe in frivilous law suits but it sounds like you certainly have good grounds for filing one. Prayers for you both.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 13, 2009)

At times like this I'm always at a loss for what to say. I'm sorry seems so trite under the circumstances but it is all that I fins available. I have a friend who was diagnosed with non hodgkins lymphoma several years ago. They told her it was terminal and it was unlikely they could even get it to go into remission. She had chemo and a new drug being tested for that particular cancer and here she is 3 years cancer free. My point in telling this story is to say, don't give up, all hope is not lost as long as there is life. ((((hugs)))) I wish for you a happy ending.


----------



## Connie P (Feb 13, 2009)

So so sorry to hear this news Laurie. I am praying really hard for your family.



ray


----------



## mininik (Feb 13, 2009)

You and your husband in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry about this news. I am keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone- your words mean a lot!

I dont have any email at home, so wont have access til Monday, but if any of you have any info that might be of help, or things to pursue here regarding the cancer- it is large B cell Non Hodkins lymphoma- please email me at [email protected]

I dont believe in stupid lawsuits either, but this is someone's LIFE!!!


----------



## Mercysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

Prayers and good thoughts sent your way...











Denise


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 13, 2009)

You are both in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Shari (Feb 13, 2009)

Dr's don't seem to care any more.



<HUGS> to you both,, will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## bfogg (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Laurie

I am so sorry.Prayers for both of you. I also know what your going thru.

Hugs





Bonnie


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry. There is no reason that he should have to suffer like he did. It is despicable. I pray he feels better soon.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 13, 2009)

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way. A big hug for you.


----------



## maplegum (Feb 13, 2009)

My thoughts are with you.. take care

xox Leonie xox


----------



## srpwildrose (Feb 13, 2009)

1 million times....


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 13, 2009)

Im so sorry for all you two have been through. Sending prayers and ((((HUGS)))).


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 13, 2009)

Prayers headed your way.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh Laurie,

Praying for you both. I'm so sorry he's gotten such rotten treatment up until now. Sometimes I really think our collective healthcare systems are really going down the tubes.


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2009)

Laurie, I'm so sorry about Clyde and what you've both been going through!






My thoughts and prayers are with you. Try to take care of yourself too please.

{{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 14, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers going out for you and your husband.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 14, 2009)

Laurie I'm so sorry for the lack of care that happened at the first hospital! I will say prayers for your and Clyde that things go better now and he is getting the right treatment.

My mom was diagnosed with Stage 4 non-hodgkins B cell Lymphoma over the holidays, she had a spot on her spleen and a lump in her intestine. She is getting chemo every three weeks for a total of 6 treatments, with a good prognosis for remission after the 6 treatments. After the first chemo, her lump was gone! It's been a tough road, but she is staying positive and doing well. I hope the same can happen for Clyde.


----------



## joyenes (Feb 14, 2009)

OH Laurie I'm so sorry to hear such aweful news



I am praying for a complete and speedy recovery for your husband.Also for you to have the strength to get through this rough patch.Praying also for the doctors and nurses that will be handling your husbands case that they have the knowledge and skills he needs to recover. God Bless you and Clyde. A huge HUG to you both. Joyce


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry! Praying for you both


----------



## horsehug (Feb 14, 2009)

Laurie,

He and you both are in my prayers!

Susan O.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 14, 2009)

Good thoughts and my prayers going out to your Clyde. Hopefully now that he is at this new hospital the treatments will help him to recover completely and come home....this is what I am hoping and praying for both of you.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 14, 2009)

Prayers going out to you both....... Be sure to take of YOU as well.......


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 14, 2009)

so sorry to hear this.. I am praying for you both... It makes you so mad when drs or hospitals dont DO everything in their power to help your loved one...


----------



## wildoak (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for what you both have endured.. Will add my prayers that he gets the best of care where he is now and that this can be conquered.

Jan


----------



## minie812 (Feb 14, 2009)

I am sorry you had to deal wih such a facility but am glad you were able to get him moved to a better one for the proper care.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this bad news. Good to know, though, that Clyde is now getting better care from this other hospital--and I will pray that the treatments work to make him well again.

Sending get well wishes for him, and good thoughts for both of you!


----------



## nootka (Feb 15, 2009)

My thoughts are with you...

Liz


----------



## minisch (Feb 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your terrible nightmare. At least now he is in good hands. We got my mother thru Lymphoma 2 years ago. She's doing great! My prayers are with you.


----------



## joylee123 (Feb 15, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Laurie, I am so sorry to hear this




I wish I could wave a magic wand and make it all go away. Please know you and Clyde are in my thoughts and prayers.









I am so sorry



[/SIZE]

(((Hugs to you both)))

Joy


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are there with y'all!

God bless,

Joan


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Feb 15, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time. Stay strong!

~Diane~


----------



## Frankie (Feb 15, 2009)

I have missed you, thank you for letting us know.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sending prayers your way too!



ray Miracles happen everyday!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 15, 2009)

Laurie I am saying healing prayers. Thank goodness Clyde is receiving good medical care now. He will remain in my prayers.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 16, 2009)

THANK YOU so much everyone!! You have no idea how much this means. We are not 'legally' married, but have been together 16 years, and have known each other since we were 18.

This has been really hard to take when his family doctor told him in July/August about the spot on his spleen but not to worry about it- it's probably nothing. Then when he was still sick, and had another emergency trip to the hospital in October, they noted how much the spot had grown- 3 times what it was, and that it was now spread to his liver and was fairly large. The masses are now even bigger with a 'suspcious' lymph node noted also now..... BUT THEY SAID NOTHING AT ALL about ANY of it.

This could have been an entirely different story had the idiot doctor sent him for a biopsy in July in the beginning when it was only showing on his spleen. I also found out that the 'tiny spot' was already 1 1/2" at that time!!!!! WHY would you tell a patient not to worry about something like that?!!!

I guess that is what we want to know the most.... WHY??!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Laurie -

Please know that I am keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers...

Liz R.


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2009)

Laurie, your situation has been weighing on my mind since I read your post. I don't know what to say other than to tell you you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

